# Husband trying to hijack my new stones



## MaggieG (Jul 1, 2017)

Dear KKF,
I realize this is a kitchen knife forum but a little help please. 
I JUST got my 3 set Gesshin soaker stones. Even I haven't touched them yet and hubby wants to use them on his tool knives. He sharpens his knives on the gray, ~ 1x4" hardware shop whetstones.
Will this hurt the stones? Cause early dishing? Shall ask him to at least view Jon's videos on stones, just hide them, or relegate him to the Knife Chewing Trizor?
I promised in sickness & in health. I said nothing about sharing ANY of my knives & stones weren't even a thought @ the time.

Signed,

Selfish in Jax&#128516;


----------



## valgard (Jul 1, 2017)

I think you found an excuse to buy more stones...


----------



## foody518 (Jul 1, 2017)

You gotta stress so him to use the surface as evenly as possible. Not just continue to do strokes over the same area of the stone. The latter 2 stones of that set should be pretty dish resistant or at least remove a lot of metal before they wear. I think they'll be fine


----------



## rick alen (Jul 1, 2017)

Have him buy his own stones, the extra hard ones used just for the purpose. If he sharpens on your stones you will most likely have to flatten them afterwards. I'd say hands-off to hubby, and I believe you have the means to power there.


----------



## MaggieG (Jul 1, 2017)

Thanks folks&#9786;


----------



## MaggieG (Jul 1, 2017)

I do. I have longer knives than he does. He has to sleep sometime&#128516;


----------



## K813zra (Jul 1, 2017)

MaggieG said:


> Dear KKF,
> I realize this is a kitchen knife forum but a little help please.
> I JUST got my 3 set Gesshin soaker stones. Even I haven't touched them yet and hubby wants to use them on his tool knives. He sharpens his knives on the gray, ~ 1x4" hardware shop whetstones.
> Will this hurt the stones? Cause early dishing? Shall ask him to at least view Jon's videos on stones, just hide them, or relegate him to the Knife Chewing Trizor?
> ...



Sounds like you found a gift option for him. I don't have this issue as my wife wants nothing to do with sharpening knives. She really does not even like using knives to begin with. That said, I use different stones for my tools, razors and knives. Time for his own set!


----------



## Yoni Lang (Jul 1, 2017)

maybe ya'll can have a beautiful Ghost moment so you can make sure he uses those beauties properly.. you being Kurt of course :laugh:


----------



## JaVa (Jul 1, 2017)

You promised in sickness and in health, but so did he. So hands off and he needs to deal with that. 

His tool knives don't need such fancy stones anyway. Plus he'll wear them down prematurely for no reason. 

And like K813zra said that's a good gift option. Just get him some cheaper, but pretty nice mid-quality stones of his own so he'll leave yours alone. Maybe something like a sigma select II combo stone or similar to that would work wonders for his tool knives.


----------



## TheCaptain (Jul 1, 2017)

My husband and I share everything, except his tools and my stones. I do let him use my knives because, to be honest, he has better knife skills than do I.

IF he had any desire to touch my stones, I'd have to remind him that any day you wake up is a good one...:biggrin:


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jul 1, 2017)

"you will most likely have to flatten them afterwards"

Can there be any peace between stone co-users except if there is a "you dish it, you flatten it" policy?


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 1, 2017)

And here I was thinking that I've read every question that could ever be asked in a sharpening forum.


----------



## MaggieG (Jul 1, 2017)

Yoni Lang said:


> maybe ya'll can have a beautiful Ghost moment so you can make sure he uses those beauties properly.. you being Kurt of course :laugh:



See, that's the thing- I haven't even has a chance to learn how to sharpen yet! My thoughts were more leaning toward The Beguiled, 1971, w him being Clint Eastwood. I'll be happy to forage the mushrooms he so loves. Amanitas, Agarics, what's a few letters difference.&#128520;&#128514;


----------



## MaggieG (Jul 1, 2017)

JaVa said:


> And like K813zra said that's a good gift option. .... Maybe something like a sigma select II combo stone or similar to that would work wonders for his tool knives.



Thanks for the suggestion as I wouldn't have known what to buy.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jul 1, 2017)

AFAIK Fly Agarics can be made into healthy and palatable food IF they are prepared correctly?


----------



## Marek07 (Jul 1, 2017)

TheCaptain said:


> My husband and I share everything, except his tools and my stones. I do let him use my knives because, to be honest, he has better knife skills than do I.
> 
> IF he had any desire to touch my stones, I'd have to remind him that any day you wake up is a good one...:biggrin:


*+1*
You display a loving attitude yet still have clearly delineated boundaries. Sounds like a great basis for a working partnership. Your last sentence, while very subtly stated, is an obvious warning not to cross those boundaries. I for one, would not care to mess with you!
:scared4:


----------



## MaggieG (Jul 1, 2017)

Apparently, it depends on how much you eat. A little is hallucinogenic, more causes liver failure, even more causes death. 
Lest there be ANY confusion at all, I'm joking. He's a good and tolerant person. I know this is true because I'm still breathing. &#128514;


----------



## MaggieG (Jul 1, 2017)

&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## foody518 (Jul 1, 2017)

Can you clarify what you mean by tool knives? Seems like some chisels can be sharpened such that the stones surface is used very evenly


----------



## MaggieG (Jul 1, 2017)

Non-kitchen knives, pocket knives which he uses to cut cardboard, plastic, ropes, lengths of green twist tie w wire and occasionally digging a nail out of a tree to make sure I won't wreck the chain saw. He also sharpens pruners and such.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 1, 2017)

valgard said:


> I think you found an excuse to buy more stones...



+10

This is not a problem, it is an opportunity.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jul 1, 2017)

If the stones are double sided, non-combination, and come without a builtin holder, and... see where I'm going...


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Jul 1, 2017)

MaggieG said:


> Non-kitchen knives, pocket knives which he uses to cut cardboard, plastic, ropes, lengths of green twist tie w wire and occasionally digging a nail out of a tree to make sure I won't wreck the chain saw. He also sharpens pruners and such.



I use something similar like this to sharpen pocket knives: http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/jns-300-matukusuyama/


----------



## MaggieG (Jul 1, 2017)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> If the stones are double sided,... see where I'm going...



No. Sorry, Im very new. Do you mean buy him some stones that will fit in the stone holder for my stones?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 2, 2017)

I think he means that you use side A and he uses side B


----------



## MaggieG (Jul 2, 2017)

Ahh, now I see.


----------



## DanHumphrey (Jul 2, 2017)

TheCaptain said:


> My husband and I share everything, except his tools and my stones. I do let him use my knives because, to be honest, he has better knife skills than do I.
> 
> IF he had any desire to touch my stones, I'd have to remind him that any day you wake up is a good one...:biggrin:



A man can own a woman or a man can own a knife, but no man can own both. Every little girl learns that from her mother. -Ygritte


----------



## rick alen (Jul 3, 2017)

For touching up yard tools all he needs is your 400, you could give him one side to use as suggested. But I used a 4" diamond hone, in hand, quick and much better for the task, he could get a course and a fine, by DMT or a number of other makers.


----------



## MaggieG (Jul 3, 2017)

@Rick: Appreciate it, I'll share if necessary but I like the idea of gifting him w his own stones. 

I realize this is a KKF & this is way OT. Please point me in the right direction? Does anyone know of any tool sharpening forums they'd recommend for the hijacker? Google gave me only blade forums. Said he really doesn't feel he knows enough and he doesn't trust anyone locally w his grandfather's planes.

Without searching, any off the cuff suggestions for stones for chisels & vintage planes too? I didn't know about these when I asked original question. Would planes need more of a razor type sharpener? Any idea if they'd come in sets like the JKI Gessians?


----------



## foody518 (Jul 3, 2017)

MaggieG said:


> @Rick: Appreciate it, I'll share if necessary but I like the idea of gifting him w his own stones.
> 
> I realize this is a KKF & this is way OT. Please point me in the right direction? Does anyone know of any tool sharpening forums they'd recommend for the hijacker? Google gave me only blade forums. Said he really doesn't feel he knows enough and he doesn't trust anyone locally w his grandfather's planes.
> 
> Without searching, any off the cuff suggestions for stones for chisels & vintage planes too? I didn't know about these when I asked original question. Would planes need more of a razor type sharpener? Any idea if they'd come in sets like the JKI Gessians?



There are woodworker forums yes
Much of what toolsfromjapan stocks is fine for tool sharpening


----------



## JaVa (Jul 3, 2017)

He used to use the cheapest grey stone before. So basically almost anything is on upgrade and the Sigma Select II would be a big jump at that. 

I suggested the Sigma select II earlier because they would be great for the intended purpose. They are designed for tool steel sharpening, they offer very good quality for the $, They are made to cut fast and the feel is pretty nice (not JKI stones nice, but still OK). I have the 1200 and 3000 and use them on my J-knives. I have a few tool steel gyutos so I wanted some fast cutting stones designed for that type of steels. Works just as well on your basic carbon and SS knives too. 

There are other good options of course. 
This could also be an opportunity for you to test different stones on your knives and get more experience of different possibilities. 

Good luck on your search!


----------



## rick alen (Jul 3, 2017)

Well Maggie you are in the "Sharpening Station," so I think the post is appropriate enough.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jul 3, 2017)

It was woodworkers that brought waterstones on the western scene before chefs did, no?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 3, 2017)

MaggieG said:


> @Rick: Appreciate it, I'll share if necessary but I like the idea of gifting him w his own stones.
> 
> I realize this is a KKF & this is way OT. Please point me in the right direction? Does anyone know of any tool sharpening forums they'd recommend for the hijacker? Google gave me only blade forums. Said he really doesn't feel he knows enough and he doesn't trust anyone locally w his grandfather's planes.
> 
> Without searching, any off the cuff suggestions for stones for chisels & vintage planes too? I didn't know about these when I asked original question. Would planes need more of a razor type sharpener? Any idea if they'd come in sets like the JKI Gessians?



I have no particular experience or expertise here but... I'm pretty sure that the Shapton glass stones were designed for high end tools. I have seen the glass stones in sets. When I sharpen chisels (not high end) and axes (also not high end), I use a cheapo diamond block (4 grits on 4 sides) that I bought from Aldi (of all places).

There are some woodworkers around here who should be able to give some experienced advice.


----------



## Yet-Another-Dave (Jul 3, 2017)

MaggieG said:


> ... Without searching, any off the cuff suggestions for stones for chisels & vintage planes too? I didn't know about these when I asked original question. Would planes need more of a razor type sharpener? Any idea if they'd come in sets like the JKI Gessians?



I know more about woodworking tools than kitchen knives, so let me try to help.



Smashmasta said:


> ... Woodworking Forums & resources....



made a list of wood working forums, your husband might find them interesting and helpful, in your other thread. I'd add Sawmill Creek, they seem to have a sharpening thread more than weekly. (Some serious geeks there, all with strong opinions, so remember a couple grains of salt....)

To try an add some content here, I think it's safe to generalize to three categories of woodworking tools, like chisels and planes, and note other things pruning shears, saws, etc are different still. First is the Japanese tools. They're less common in US and probably not what your husband has. They tend to be laminated with very hard cutting edges and are handled very much like the J-Knives here. (Though it seems woodworkers tend towards harder stones, more than knife sharpeners here at least.)

Second is some of the newer tool mono-steels used in many modern premium planes & chisels. For these, water stones, diamond, CBN, and various ceramic stones are popular. (Carbides in these steels are too hard to sharpen with the more traditional oil stones.)

Third category of tools, and what I'm guessing your husband has are classic US / European handtools that use some flavor of carbon steel (or lower alloy steel, to acknowledge and, hopefully, avoid that other steel thread!) These are softer than the Japanese tools and many/most of the modern tools. But they're also prized as taking sharper edges, though they don't hold that edge as long. Traditionally, in the US these were sharpened on oil stones. There are manufactured versions, what I think your husband has, and natural "Arkansas" stones (which are getting pricey.) For this class of steel these work well and avoid the mess/hassle of soaking. Water stones and ceramic stones will cut a little faster and are also popular. Again everyone seems to think their way is the best and only way. I've concluded it's mostly technique and make more progress now that I've started practicing more and thinking less.

I'm ignoring a separate category of tools that use much softer steel and can be sharpened with files, etc. (Including chain saws, old / traditional hand saws, and every lawnmower blade I've ever sharpened.)

tl:dr - get your husband his own stones. They can be more suited to his needs and keep him from dishing (or gouging!) your new knife stones.

Dave


----------



## rick alen (Jul 4, 2017)

Guys, I believe Maggie was talking sharpening yard tools, not chisels or draw-knives and such.


----------



## foody518 (Jul 4, 2017)

For those and also robust pocket knives I'd be inclined to suggest something maybe even lower grit than 400. Or at least, a very dish resistant 400. Those super convexed bevels...


----------



## Yet-Another-Dave (Jul 4, 2017)

rick alen said:


> Guys, I believe Maggie was talking sharpening yard tools, not chisels or draw-knives and such.



Her initial question seemed to focus on yard tools, but then...:



MaggieG said:


> ... Without searching, any off the cuff suggestions for stones for chisels & vintage planes too? I didn't know about these when I asked original question....



so, I think he needs his own stones and probably more than a single set. (Maybe a set for the chisels & planes and one or two to supplement that for the various yard tools.)


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jul 5, 2017)

@foody518 emphasis on *robust* pocket knives - I think thin pocket knives (think Opinel) can really benefit from fine stones


----------



## zitangy (Jul 5, 2017)

ON the positive side, he will have better understanding of good short and long strokes required to achieve the task and hopefully achieve the ultimate apex which is strong sturdy and reliable... an ultimate sharpened tool...

rgds
d


----------



## MaggieG (Jul 5, 2017)

Many thanks to all of you. No Japanese tools, lots of pruners, loppers, etc. All mine but I'm busy w full contact gardening, home cheffing, and a dozen other things. He also has other woodworking tools he wants to sharpen. Been complaining about his chisels so thanks for that info. He's also working on rebuilding/ refurbishing his grandfather's plane. 
So, all your suggestions w rationales are very helpful. I always like the why of things. 

The very last question- is there something specific he needs for the plane? To me it seems like a heavy duty wood razor. 

Thanks folks&#128522;&#128077;&#128579;


----------



## foody518 (Jul 5, 2017)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> @foody518 emphasis on *robust* pocket knives - I think thin pocket knives (think Opinel) can really benefit from fine stones



Oh I agree, but over where I am, if a guy's just carrying one pocket knife, it tends to be something fairly sturdy and durable (wedge in things, use it to pry stuff open, whack on something, etc), with a fat and typically convexed bevel I would need to have something pretty coarse for to move some metal. My Opinel doesn't need to hit anything less than a medium grit


----------



## ChefJimbo (Jul 5, 2017)

Do a google search for wood plane sharpening jig...................you will see examples of both plane and chisel jigs. I used to do alot of woodworking many years ago when my father was still alive. I learned to sharpen tools, pocket knives, and fixed blade hunting knives, before I became a chef and started on kitchen knives.
The jigs make life easy for plane blades as they don,t let you wander and holds the angle fixed as you make passes on the stone. Same for chisels as the images will show you in your search.

Don't tell your husband , but, the same stones can be used for both knives and chisels and planes.

Other garden tools can be sharpened with a round stone...........search "axe sharpening stone round" you'll get the idea

Cheers,
Jimbo


----------



## MaggieG (Jul 6, 2017)

Whether his knife is appropriate for that is questionable but that's how it's used.


----------



## MaggieG (Jul 6, 2017)

ChefJimbo said:


> The jigs make life easy for plane blades as they don,t let you wander and holds the angle fixed as you make passes on the stone. Same for chisels as the images will show you in your search.


Thanks, that helps.



ChefJimbo said:


> Don't tell your husband , but, the same stones can be used for both knives and chisels and planes.



I definitely won't &#128516;



ChefJimbo said:


> Other garden tools can be sharpened with a round stone...........search "axe sharpening stone round" you'll get the idea



Cheers,
Jimbo[/QUOTE]

All good to know. Thank you.


----------

